

Ask HN: Anyone interested in helping me on my open source project? - purans

Hello Community members,
I am working on this open source project, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;narup&#x2F;PubKit in my free time. Please let me know if anyone wants to help. In a nutshell, my goal is to make light-weight messaging, data store and push notification platform for mobile apps. You can say, like parse.com but where developers can control deployment, database etc.<p>You can find more details on current state at project&#x27;s github page.<p>Thanks
======
jaddison
Linky-link: [https://github.com/narup/PubKit](https://github.com/narup/PubKit)

~~~
purans
Thanks

